# صلاة فعاله وطلبة مستجابة



## النهيسى (20 نوفمبر 2009)

" حينئذ كلم يشوع الرب يوم أسلم الرب الأموريين أمام بني إسرائيل وقال أمام عيون إسرائيل ياشمس دومى على جبعون وياقمر على وادى أيلون " يشوع 12:10

+ كان يشوع يحارب مدينه !! كلا بل قريه صغيرة هى قرية عاى الصغيرة و للمرة الثانية .. وإذا إقترب اليوم من نهايته ولم يكن قد تم القضاء عليها .. وكان لابد من مزيد من الضوء حتى يتحقق النصر . فلذلك صلي يشوع الى الرب صانع السماء والأرض وقال ياشمس دومي.

" فدامت الشمس ووقف القمر حتي انتقم الشعب من أعدائه " يشوع 13:10

+ سمع الرب صوت الإنسان المؤمن المتكل عليه والحافظ وصاياه .. وغير قوانين الطبيعه وأوقف دوران الأرض حول الشمس.

" فوقفت الشمس فى كبد السماء ولم تعجل للغروب نحو يومً كاملً " يشوع 13:10

+ كم هو صحيح أن الأمور التى تعمل بواسطة الصلاة هى أكثر بكثير جداً مما يحلم به الإنسان بل مما يحلم به العالم كله.



ما أعظمك أيتها الصلاة !!!​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 نوفمبر 2009)

جميل يا النهيسى 
ميرررررسى ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## fight the devil (25 نوفمبر 2009)

امين
شكرا اخ نهيسي وربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## النهيسى (25 نوفمبر 2009)

*مـــــــرور



رااااائــــع جــــــدا


شــــــــكرا


وأم النـــــــور معـــــــااكــــــــم*


----------



## النهيسى (25 نوفمبر 2009)

*مـــــــرور



رااااائــــع جــــــدا


شــــــــكرا


وأم النـــــــور معـــــــااكــــــــم*


----------



## kalimooo (25 نوفمبر 2009)

امين

شكراااااااا على الصلاة

الجميلة 

سلام المسيح معك


----------

